# Pro1



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a great catch on the fly rod.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice work and nice red of fly! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Good red on fly!!


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

does anyone know where i can get a 1 piece 8# crosscurrent pro1? i have one on order but it's backordered and i'd like to get it sooner.

thanks,

chris


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice fish! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> does anyone know where i can get a 1 piece 8# crosscurrent pro1? i have one on order but it's backordered and i'd like to get it sooner.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> chris



Last time I looked they had one at the Fly Fisherman in Orlando. I believe it was $425


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> does anyone know where i can get a 1 piece 8# crosscurrent pro1? i have one on order but it's backordered and i'd like to get it sooner.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> chris


Call the Flyfisherman in Orlando or Titusville. Also call Orlando Outfitters. New Smyrna Outfitters doesnt have them in-stock, but may be able to get you one quickly.

Where do you live?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Fly fishermen Orlando had one last friday better get it quick.

OO doesn't carry loomis


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

i'm in stuart. i ordered from tackle direct and they said 6-8 weeks out. i figured it was a long shot but worth asking in case anyone knows of a shop with one.

i just left a msg at fly fisherman orlando, we'll see tomorrow. thanks for the heads up


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Economy Tackle in Sarasota....$325 for 8wt....$399 for 12wt

Save $$$ Do some beach fishing while your over!


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

Chris, check your message on your cell phone. I have one at the Fly Fisherman here in Orlando. Give me a call at 407-898-1989 
Thanks...
Capt. Gary Henderson, store manager


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

By the way, Economy doesn't have the 8 wt, and most of theirs are the older 9' rods...just sayin'


> Economy Tackle in Sarasota....$325 for 8wt....$399 for 12wt
> 
> Save $$$  Do some beach fishing while your over!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I checked Economy Tackle last week and they quoted me $405 for the 8wt Pro1 they had in stock.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I bought the other one for 325...do you know who you talked to...I had a guy try to sell it to me for 405 because he didn't belive that they would ever mark them down...about 5 minutes later he sold it to me for 325, and quoted me 399 for a 12wt


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Had to get some supplies so I went by. $325 9ft 8wt Loomis Pro1


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

i got in touch with gary this morning and there's one waiting for me in orlando. thanks.


----------

